

Show HN: derecha.de, play logic games in the browser - seminal
http://derecha.de
Just play the demo if you don't want to sign up, but your performance stats won't be saved.
======
manuscreationis
The first demo puzzle had some kind of bug.

I got into a loop where I couldn't submit the correct answer, I had to keep
resetting and submitting until it accepted it. I may have just brain-farted,
but I'm almost positive the first puzzle has some kind of validation bug in it
where it's not properly checking the answer, especially if you checked once
before and got it wrong.

Otherwise, it was a decent diversion... You should work on the presentation a
bit more, it looks very rough.

Hope you keep adding more puzzles, could be a useful tool for practicing
problem solving

~~~
seminal
Thanks. I should change it so that it automatically resets when a user submits
a wrong answer.

~~~
manuscreationis
I had thought that was the problem. The right side that listed my answers
didn't always seem to be correct.

Thanks for following up - best of luck

